# 1982 Datsun 1400GX Pulsar Auto



## GrahamD (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi I have a 1982 Datsun Pulsar 1400 GX Auto. The headlights are broken and I need the part numbers. The dimensions are 330mm x 140mm. Can anyone help. i have exhausted all avenues. The vehicle has only done 72,000km and I would not like to scrap a virtually new car just because of the headlights. Being in South africa does not make it any easier to obtain spares for this wonderful vehicle.:newbie:


----------

